# "moscow Nights"



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

.

I really like this watch ... in white (at 45mm)










... here you can see the back on a slate one

http://www.insideglass.com/cgi/lira/view_p...940863〈=Eng

john


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Me too, very classy.

How much do they go for then ?

Nick


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

yes ... very nice model


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Me too, I agree John.

I've eyed that one many times while watching the price climb to almost $US800.00.

Although it would be an awesome addition, I'm thinking if we plant enough seeds throughout the forum, our host might take the hint and bless us with a nine-eater addition to the RLT line.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

A year ago they retailed for 550$ on a well known US site. When they liquidate the Poljot stock the prices went down to 325$. IMO 800$ it is silly for a watch like this.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's quite a handsome thing. Love the hands.

I thought Poljot international were made in Germany using Russian and Swiss parts.

It says Moscow, Russia at the bottom of the dial







.

I'm certain Poljot could have done it much cheaper.

Molnia movement by the looks of it - nothing to justify $800







.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice watch.in black with brown leather would be great...


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> It's quite a handsome thing. Love the hands.
> 
> I thought Poljot international were made in Germany using Russian and Swiss parts. It says Moscow, Russia at the bottom of the dial
> 
> ...


Hi Ian

I thought this looked familiar....

Look *here*









Looks like you were right about the movement









From the same thread....



Roy said:


> > Has it got a Molnija movement? I think Poljot use those for their offset seconds watches.
> 
> 
> The movement is basicaly just a Poljot 3133 chronograph movement with all the chrono parts removed leaving just the constant offset seconds.


----------

